# 14 week potty shot analysis?



## ajbmama

These are my potty shot pics from 14w1d & 14w4d: I think baby is a boy because it had a boy-ish nub, but these potty shots look NOTHING like my first sons.

Any opinions???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## ajbmama

This is 14w1d, first pic is 14w4d. The techs disagreed on gender.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## ajbmama

Opinions please!!!!


----------



## veryproudmum

I can see the three lines for a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetp91

Yup, i see 3 lines for girl too. Labia is usually very swollen at that GA.
GL, be sure to update :)


----------



## ajbmama

Thanks! I will. The techs disagreed on our two scans, so I'm dying to know. :) anatomy u/s scheduled for 8/17.


----------



## pollydolly

I think girl! :pink: x


----------



## SisterRose

:pink:


----------



## ajbmama

Thanks all! I am very confused just because I have been told both... :)


----------



## Sweetp91

ajbmama said:


> Thanks! I will. The techs disagreed on our two scans, so I'm dying to know. :) anatomy u/s scheduled for 8/17.

Yeah, it's a tricky one. Be sure to update us :)
Whatre you hoping for?


----------



## ajbmama

Sweetp91 said:


> ajbmama said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I will. The techs disagreed on our two scans, so I'm dying to know. :) anatomy u/s scheduled for 8/17.
> 
> Yeah, it's a tricky one. Be sure to update us :)
> Whatre you hoping for?Click to expand...

I am honestly happy with either. I will be shocked if it's not a little brother, but I would love a little girl as I really have to have one one day :)


----------



## Babyfor2

Girl! It's normal for it to still be swollen. Congrats. I hope you get whatever you wish for!


----------



## lucky_star

It could go either way really!! Sometimes it can be hard to tell at 14wks..but I'm gonna guess girl. Plz get us updates!!


----------



## capegirl7

I would be surprised if that turns boy. I think it's a little girl


----------

